# Looky What I just bought: C7 Fuli Team Issue frame



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Here she is:










Got it for $428 + $50 shipping. Didn't really look around at all, so frankly I have no idea if this was a good buy or a bad buy, in terms of value per dollar for this frame. What do you think, did I blow it? Hopefully, if I don't like the ride, I can turn it around for at least what I paid.

I'm planning to build it with Campy Eurus, which I already have, and, if I can find a decent deal, Record 10. I'd love to get into the 15 lbs range, without dumping a ton of cash, but I realize this isn't exactly a weight weenie frame to start. Nonetheless, the reviews I've seen of the C7 seem very favorable, so I'm pretty excited to see how it does.

My other bike is a steel frame Lemond with Campy Veloce and the Eurus wheels, which weighs in at about 18.2 lbs with pedals and computer.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Those frames are some of the best looking evar, in my opinion. Great price, too. Don't forget pixxors when you get it built up.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, will do.

Duh -- just noticed I typed "fuli" in the message heading. For the record, it's a Fuji.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

even upon reading the "J", I wasn't sure. lust kidding of course. f-awesome buy in my opinion.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

worst_shot_ever said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> Duh -- just noticed I typed "fuli" in the message heading. For the record, it's a Fuji.


JK, its a counterfit!

you got *fuled!*


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Another one of those ebay knock offs. At least I didn't pay as much as those guys who bought Colnajo frames.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

That's a good looking frame, I kinda dig that paint job. All the tiny little "fuli's".


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Someone posted some nice spam on this thread (if you're looking for Air Jordans [they still make those?] you missed out, as it's been deleted), which caused an email notice to go to my account, which caused me to remember that I forgot to post a pic of the completed build. And here I was so excited that someone showed interest in my project. Anyway, I finished the project sometime in May of this year, and snapped a couple photos on her maiden voyage around the area by my office when I went out for a noon spin:









*On the steps of the Lincoln Memorial.*









*Parked beside a well-known Pennsylvania Avenue address.*

Here's the original build sheet, although I've changed a few things since I did this earlier this summer.

*Item / Description / g*
Frame: 2005 Fuji Team Issue C7 [1095g]
Fork: Fuji [409g]
Headset: FSA Orbit Z3 internal [86.5g]
Seatpost Clamp: Soul [12g]
Expander plug: Ultrastar extralite [9g]
Bars: Ritchey Superlogic II carbon 42cm [187g]
Stem: Zipp 145 100mm [147g]
Stem top cap / bolt: FWB [7g]
Spacers: Omni Racer carbon 15mm [9g]
Crankset: 2008 Campy Record UT [642g]
BB cups: Campy Engl + ring/wavy washer [58g]
Chain: KMC X10SL ti [224g]
RD: 2006 Campy Record 10 [188g]
FD: 2006 Campy Record 10 [72g]
Brakes: KCNC CB1 [168g]
Cassette: 2006 Campy Record10 sti 12-25 [190g]
Levers: 2006 Campy Record 10 [350g]
FD clamp: Parlee carbon 31.8mm [7g]
Wheelset: 2005 Reynolds Cirro Mid-V tubulars [1175g]
Tires: Vittoria EVO CX2s w/Mastik One [550g] (approx)
Post: Thompson Masterpiece 310mm layback [192g] (uncut)
Cables: Yokozuna Reaction [164g] (cut)
Pedals: Look Keo carbon [229g]
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR [148g]
Skewers: BlackOps [44g]
Tape: Deda [39g]
Cages: EdgeLite [44g]

Although I think that comes out around 6.4kg, somethings off there as the final actual weight with my carbon Reynolds wheelset installed came out at around 6.6kg, or 14.5lbs, That said, I've dropped about a hundred grams here and there since I weighed it, and of course I add at least a pound or two when I'm riding it as I normally do -- that is, shod with my Ligero clincher/powertap training wheelset instead of the carbon tubies.

Anyway, I'm very pleased with the build. The campy drivetrain is incredible, and the frame is stiff, solid, and climbs and descends well. On the downside, the bars feel a bit buzzy sometimes, and it's not the most comfortable ride I've ever experienced generally, especially when banging along the chewed up asphalt in and around DC, but that's what you get I guess. Given the silly deals I got on most of the core components for the build, however, it's really hard to complain.


----------



## Standalone (Nov 24, 2009)

Any build updates?


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Been away a long while, but yeah -- lots of updates! I built the frame up with Record 10, KCNC brakes, Sella Italia SLR kit carbonio saddle, Deda 100 SC stem, a Thompson masterpiece layback post, Ritchey Superlogic II bars, some era-appropriate 1175g Reynolds Cirro tubulars (basically the 2005-2006 version of the MV32T), yokozuna reaction cables, and lots of WW bits and pieces (14.5 pounds/6.6kg from recollection). Lengthy thread recounting the adventure over at weightweenies: 

Weight Weenies • View topic - 2005 Fuji C7 Team Issue: 14.5 lbs (see page 2 for more pix)

I raced on it all year. Performed well, no malfunctions, no complaints. Great frame and the Record 10 group is stellar. Usually trained and raced with a powertap wheelset, however, which added at least 2 pounds to the thing. (Now that my season is long over, I'm back on the Reynolds wheels again. I like the road feel better, but truthfully I can't see any difference in my performance climbing, which I guess is where you'd expect to see it. That may be because I have nothing to climb around here longer than 5 minutes or so.)

Here's some pics for your edification:


----------

